# Rachio 3 Frequency



## Willis (9 mo ago)

I recently installed a Rachio 3 and set up the flex daily schedule. While I like the run times, the frequency seems excessive. From my understanding, deep infrequent waterings are key yet looking at the calendar it will be watering at one point seven days in a row. Any recommendations, I'll set up a fixed schedule in the mean time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The frequency is likely correct. Your efficiency seems low (70%) and 1in/hr is high. Are these accurate?

Read the ET guide for more info.


----------



## Willis (9 mo ago)

g-man said:


> The frequency is likely correct. Your efficiency seems low (70%) and 1in/hr is high. Are these accurate?
> 
> Read the ET guide for more info.


This particular zone uses three orbit professional rotary style sprinkler heads over 1000 square feet. I've done a basic tuna can test that showed upwards of over an hour for half an inch. But I can't speak to the complete accuracy of the test.

When you say the frequency is right, the back to back days of full watering is correct?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If the tuna test takes 1hr for 0.5in, then your value in the rachio is wrong. Read the ET guide to calculate your frequency.


----------

